# Looking for open rpers(Tfs,inflation, etc. kinks)



## ZenostheHunter (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi there, looking for anyone I can rp with that can play a female character. My OC males like always like action, drama, romance and some kinky action time. So just dm me here or in my discord for questions, pretty open to many as we can see our likes and our restrictions.
ZenostheHunter#6408


----------



## Coltshan000 (Apr 8, 2019)

i'm interested!


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Apr 8, 2019)

Coltshan000 said:


> i'm interested!


Ah, ok dm my discord and we can talk


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Apr 14, 2019)

Edit: I call do both dm or discord. Let me know which you wanna do.


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Apr 29, 2019)

Bump


----------



## ZenostheHunter (May 3, 2019)

Bump going once


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Jul 5, 2019)

Bump going twice


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Nov 24, 2019)

Bump


----------



## CaregiverShade (Nov 29, 2019)

I don't have a female character I use sadly..


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Nov 29, 2019)

well it can be made up and I don’t mind that


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Dec 13, 2019)

bump


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Dec 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Dec 28, 2019)

Bump bump


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Jan 9, 2020)

Bump


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Feb 2, 2020)

Bumpy bump


----------

